# JET JDP-12 drill press



## rdy2go (Apr 19, 2009)

I am interested in comments about this bench top drill press


----------



## rdy2go (Apr 19, 2009)

This drill lists for a littl over $400 and is right now for sale at Amazon for around $250 with free shipping.

Any idea about the quality?


----------



## rdy2go (Apr 19, 2009)

It is going to take me a while to digest the flood of answers :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Don't know anything about this. But for the $$ involved, unless you are SERIOUSLY pinched for space, I would just stash more cash aside until I could afford the Steel City 17" floor model...

Not that Jet makes bad equipment, just seems awfully expensive for a benchtop unit.


----------



## rdy2go (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you for your comments. I will pass on this one.


----------

